# saw set tool



## nbo10 (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi All,
Can anyone recommend a good saw set tool? It will be used on a few old disston saws. I've seen a couple stanley tools on ebay that seem to go for cheap. But I really don't know anything about them.

Thank, John.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

I have not yet purchased a saw set tool, but I find Lee Valley to be a good source for decent tools.

http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?p=32956&cat=1,43072,43086


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Check out Highland Woodworking also.

http://www.highlandwoodworking.com/finesawset.aspx


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

I haven't bought one either, but Billy De recommended a Somax in my thread on Disston saw restore. Not every place lists the manufacturers, but I think that the ones Lee Valley sells are Somax. Highland Woodworking also sells saw sets here. I think they are the same based on the pictures. I've found a couple of other vendors of them, but they list them as out of stock.

In the reading I've done, many people recommend the Stanley 42X saw set. Be aware there are evidently several different models of the #42 including the #42, #42N, #42W, #42X. I don't have the slightest idea what the differences are between them. I would be happy getting a used one from Ebay, but I don't know enough about them to know (or guess) the quality. Some of the used ones could have been ground down to set smaller teeth and/or parts could be missing/broken. 

I've also seen a saw set made by Great Neck on Amazon, it has three positive reviews, but I really have no idea on the quality. As it is only a few dollars less than the ones sold by Lee Valley and Highland, I think I will just get a new Somax from one of the woodworking vendors - then I know I'll have a quality tool that works and will probably last a lifetime.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

I have both the blue and gold Somax sets shown. They are ok for what they do. The anvils are a little thick on the blue for the finer saws, but they work well. I would recommend them if you can't find a good vintage saw set.


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

ACP said:


> I have both the blue and gold Somax sets shown. They are ok for what they do. The anvils are a little thick on the blue for the finer saws, but they work well. I would recommend them if you can't find a good vintage saw set.


+1. I bought each of these from Tools for Working Wood. I have not had to use them, as the vintage saws that I have purchased all have had too much set.


----------



## strippedscrew (Oct 28, 2012)

Those two Somax's from LV that Dave Paine suggested should do you just fine unless your setting one of those big honk'in bucksaws, then you'd need a big honk'in set like Stanley used to make. I have one here somewhere but I can't give you the # if I can't find it.


A site:http://members.acmenet.net/~con12a/saw set website/plier1.htm
Seems that everybody and his brother made them at one time or another.


----------



## nbo10 (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks for the advice. I think I'll pick up the Somax from LV.


----------

